# If implantation does not occur when should AF arrive?



## Tinkerbell64 (Dec 16, 2003)

Help
Had egg transfer on the 3rd of September and wondered if implantaion does not occur when does aunt flo arrive.Can anyone help feel as if going mad keep thinking every twinge,ache etc is AF .
Tinkerbell64


----------



## cazzabella (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Tinkerbell
Just wanted to let you know that I had a successfull icsi 5 years ago but during my 2ww i had every symptom that af was coming...but it didn't.  I was so convinced that I got mad and cleaned out all the cupboards in the bedrooms (definitely not recommended on the 2definitely).  Since then I have heard lots of people say that they had af symptoms and went on to have a +ve.
I am now on the 2ww of my 3rd IVF/icsi cycle and I only had 5 follicles which produced 4 eggs but only one fertilized for replacement.  I will test on the 24th. Have you heard any success stories about +ve results from 1 egg?  
Good luck
Caron


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Dear Tinkerbell64,

I had my EC on 25 Aug and ET on 27 - was due to test on 10th.  I know what you mean - this 2ww is hell and you get paranoid about every single ache and twinge.  Aunt Flo visited me on the 7th - three days before my test date, the clinic said that this was about the right time.  I hope to God that the witch doesn't arrive for you.

Hoping and praying for you,
Amanda
x


----------

